# Kritik für Getränkekarte erwünscht :)



## sconey (14. März 2006)

Hallo 
ich bin dabei eine Getränkekarte zu gestalten und wollte um eure Kritik bitten!
ich bin in Sachen Typografie leider nicht so fit und wollte euch vorallem in dem Punkt um Rat bitten.
Zielgruppe ist schwer zu sagen. Die Schrift sollte sowohl auf 16 als auch auf 60 Jährige wirken  daher sollte es eher eine Schrift sein die primär mit dem Design harmoniert.

ich danke im Voraus und freue mich auf die Diskussion


----------



## AKrebs70 (14. März 2006)

Hallo!
Ansich finde ich es ganz schön aber das rechte Viertel geht garnicht.
Du lässt den gesamten Text ("Cafelatte" usw.) runter fallen. Das sollte man möglichst vermeiden.

Axel


----------



## therealcharlie (14. März 2006)

Was bedeutet ab hier br....?
Die Unterteilung ist für mich auch nicht so ganz schlüssig,oder wird die Karte gefaltet? Die Schrift rechts (Cafe Latte) hat viel zuviel 3d-effekt, die würde gäntlich ohne auskommen denke ich. Die Überschriften in einer einheitlichen Grösse und vl ein bisschen abgehoben vom Rest, also andere Farbe oder so. Und das gelbe dingsbums kommt auch nicht so gut denke ich.ansonsten gefällts aber...


----------



## misswebmistress (14. März 2006)

Das Design ist super, nur der Text ist schlecht lesbar bzw. aufgeteilt.

Nimm am besten eine Dickere Schrift, zb Impact oder Fette Engschrift,
versuche die Überschriften und die Aufzählungen optisch voneinander zu unterscheiden,
und vorallem die Fläche besser zu nutzen, also nicht alles an den linken Rand kleben.

Ich nehme an die Karte wird dreifach gefaltet und kann dann "aufgestellt" werden,
warum hast du die Öffnungszeiten vertikal geschrieben?
Die würde ich auch horizontal schreiben und besser hervorheben.


----------



## holzoepfael (14. März 2006)

HI

Also erstens ist mir das Bild ein bisschen klein, deshalb erscheint die Schrift deswegen schon einmal schlcht lesbar! Also bei der Schrift, je nach dem wie das Loak aussieht, würde ich eine gut lesbare etwas geschwungene Schrift wählen....(nicht grossartig verziert !)
Zum "3D" Effekt -> N E I N ! Solche Sachen sollten immer simpel gehalten werden. Lieber die Schrift interessant (also manuell) gestalten, oder einfach einfach belassen 

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## sconey (14. März 2006)

Argh !! ich wusste doch dass ich noch was vergessen habe 
also der Text ist nur ein Platzhalter! (hätte ich sagen sollen *schäm*)
und die Karte wird Gefaltet auf DINA lang (jajaja auch das hätte ich euch nicht verheimlichen sollen  )  das Rechte viertel ist somit das Deckblatt...
Die Karte wird horizontal in Halterungen geschoben, so dass die überschrift (logo) gut lesbar wird.. also aus:
______________
|......|.......|......|........|
|......|.......|......|........|
|___|___|__|___|

wird:
___________
|.....cafelatte|
|__________|

ansonsten vieeelen Dank für eure Kritik 

(bitte um eine passende schrift)


----------

